# Burger King WiFi log in



## AntAltMike

I was unsuccessful yesterday and today. Yesterday, I asked the help how to connect and log in, but the only employee who spoke enough English to even answer me said she thought the password was "whopper", but it wasn't. Last night I googled and found that a password might be ilovebacon, but that didn't work me, either.

The three obvious available networks were

*WhopperWifi*: said connected (no internet access)
*Burger King Guest:* security key request window opened up, I tried ilovebacon but it responded by saying "no connection", and then I tried whopper but it replied "key mismatch"
*attwifi* Connection was unsuccessful - limited connectivity

Any ideas, suggestions?


----------



## Drucifer

Leave it blank


----------



## dpeters11

If it's an actual wifi password, "whopper" wouldn't be long enough and would probably cause that error. Passwords have to be 8-63 characters.


----------



## trh

Forget the WhopperWifi and Infinity accounts. Talk to the manager to get the actual password.


----------



## Geronimo

I have had the same problem with MCDonald's I too found no employee who knew. . I even wrote to MCDonald's to ask. Unformany stores have wifi internet access.tunately I was sent a form reply that


----------



## AntAltMike

Geronimo said:


> I have had the same problem with MCDonald's I too found no employee who knew. . I even wrote to MCDonald's to ask. Unformany stores have wifi internet access.tunately I was sent a form reply that


I've never had a problem at McDonald's. As long as you are running Firefox or IE, as soon as you call up any web page, the log in page wiil override the request and you just click the connect button. If I try to log on from my AOL 9.0 or 9.7 desk tops, I am not presented with that log-in screen.


----------



## Geronimo

MY problem was with an old Slacker device. Trying to comnnect withputa password never worked. In any event my point was that it is hard to find store employees that know the answer and emails to corporate did not work in my case. Yhough I suppose investigating either fork is always something to try.


----------



## bobnielsen

I was trying to log into wifi at an assisted living facility today. My iPhone was showing the symbol for a connection but I never got the login screen. It turned out that Comcast was down.


----------

